# Roof of Japanese highway tunnel collapses



## CHamilton (Dec 2, 2012)

Several dead in collapse of highway tunnel in Japan



> TOKYO - At least seven people were feared missing and several dead after about 150 concrete panels fell from the roof of a tunnel on the main highway linking Tokyo with central Japan.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh dear, it must've been horrible for the people inside! I wouldn't trust Japanese tunnels until they find out what happened. Maybe a small earthquake?


----------

